# Woven wraps



## jcg0506

I'm looking for some advice or link about making my own woven wrap. I have a Moby but lo will outgrow it soon. I'd like to try a woven wrap but they are so expensive and I don't want to spend too much until I know I like it. Plus I just bought an Ergo. I saw a link a few weeks back, can't remember if it was here or elsewhere, on making a wrap, but can't find the link now. After all, it's just a long piece of cloth, right? I live in Texas where it gets pretty hot, so I want one made of gauze or something really lightweight and breathable. Also, I'd like to see some videos on learning how to do back carries. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## aliss

Are you right in Austin? Have you tried any sling meet ups where you can try one from their library?

I only use my Ergo in hot weather TBH! Not a wrap. But that's just me.


----------



## sun

I agree with Aliss if there are any sling meetups you might be able to try one out and see if you like it. I have a few woven wraps and I find they are worth the money - they are woven specifically to have no stretch except a tiny bit diagonally - which varies from wrap to wrap. They must be non-stretchy to do back carries. 

I would check out The Baby Wearer. The forum has links to tons and tons of tutorials, and they are a great resource for questions about wrapping. They also have a For Sale or Trade section if you are interested in buying used. Often the wraps are better used because they are broken in and super soft and cushy. They also have links to things like making your own!

And a final thing - wraps hold their value really really well! If you buy and decide it isn't for you, then you could resell the wrap for almost what you bought it for! xxx


----------



## NaturalMomma

Well it's not *just* a long piece of cloth. A woven wrap refers to fabric being woven a certain way for specifically wearing a baby. Cross Twill is the most common. Unless you weave it you can't really make a woven wrap. Some women do buy woven fabrics, like old woven curtains, but those were not made for carrying babies and you'll get pressure points as well as it being not the safest (especially on the back). You can make a gauze wrap if you want to carry on the back. Osnaburg is pretty common.


----------



## spikey doodle

Hi ladies, this thread peeked my interest:

I am a weaver and want to make my own wrap too :D

As far as I can tell from most wraps, they are basic canvas (plain) weave. I have also seen some twills, but that surprised me, as a twill weave is much stretchier.

Any ladies out there with a woven wrap willing to put a close-up picture? I would really be helpful. Is this something I should post in a new thread?

To go back to the original question, I don't think it is unreasonable to say that you can buy a piece of cloth in a haberdashery and make your own wrap. HOWEVER, I think you need to understand what type of weave structure & weight you are looking for.


----------



## spikey doodle

Just found this link that talks about DIY wraps about half way down.

Jersey is obviously a knit fabric aka very stretchy. A gauze or a muslin is simply a plain woven fabric, but with a looser sett (the gap between threads is bigger). Probably quite good for summer, not so great for winter?

As for the only other fabric I can find, it is what is called a "broken twill" weave. It comes in many variations, but essentially it is 2 opposing diagonals, like herringbone or dornick twill fabric. This creates a slightly thicker, softer fabric, with a better drape. It is stretchier than plain weave, but not as much as a straight twill.

Hope this helps :D


----------



## Pixxie

I'm going to the fabric store today for this reason! 

Since LO outgrew the Moby I've just been using a lightweight piece of woven cotton. Brilliant at first but once she hit about 18lbs it did dig at the shoulders with some carries. I suspect I just need a denser fabric TBH. I've looked at lots of wraps, felt them, paid attention to how they stretch etc. I'm confident I'll be able to find the right kind of fabric but unless its £4 or less per metre then it's not going to be much cheaper than buying a second hand branded wrap!


----------



## baskinps

https://www.inhabitots.com/diy-wrap-baby-carriers/diywrap5/

Any good info on here?


----------



## NaturalMomma

spikey doodle said:


> Hi ladies, this thread peeked my interest:
> 
> I am a weaver and want to make my own wrap too :D
> 
> As far as I can tell from most wraps, they are basic canvas (plain) weave. I have also seen some twills, but that surprised me, as a twill weave is much stretchier.
> 
> Any ladies out there with a woven wrap willing to put a close-up picture? I would really be helpful. Is this something I should post in a new thread?
> 
> To go back to the original question, I don't think it is unreasonable to say that you can buy a piece of cloth in a haberdashery and make your own wrap. HOWEVER, I think you need to understand what type of weave structure & weight you are looking for.

Here are some close ups of 3 different woven wrap brands. Hope it helps :)

Girasol
https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/005-3.jpg

LennyLamb
https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/006-8.jpg

Storchenwiege
https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/007-6.jpg


----------



## sun

Here's 2 more!!

Vatanai and Didymos - click on them to see the weave close up.


----------



## spikey doodle

Thank you so much ladies!! :hugs:

The first pics are definitely "broken twill", which is essentially a twill weave that has had its sequence interrupted or "broken". Any decent haberdashery should be able to point you in the right direction if you ask for that.

The 2nd pics I think are Jacquard weaves, which could be anything. The name Jacquard comes from the type of loom that is used (not the type of weave), which is predominantly used in commercial/industrial production. Jacquard looms can produced the most intricate and complex patterns, but defo beyond the abilities of my loom :blush:

I guess now I just have to picks the colours and start planning?! :D I'll have to post again once I've got something to show!


----------



## NaturalMomma

2 of my pics do have a flaw in them, the Storch and LL (which I knew when I got them, that is why I got them :) ). The Gira doesn't.


----------



## spikey doodle

NaturalMomma said:


> 2 of my pics do have a flaw in them, the Storch and LL (which I knew when I got them, that is why I got them :) ). The Gira doesn't.

Oh I'm sure it's a very minor flaw, not like the whole things was woven wrong :D And I sure didn't spot anything, so only you know :D

Carrying my LO in a wrap is really something I am looking forward to. How do you enjoy yours?


----------



## Pixxie

Spikey, I've just made a linen one and it works lovely ;) 

Will be looking into the different weave ones though, thanks for the explanations! x


----------



## sun

spikey doodle said:


> NaturalMomma said:
> 
> 
> 2 of my pics do have a flaw in them, the Storch and LL (which I knew when I got them, that is why I got them :) ). The Gira doesn't.
> 
> Oh I'm sure it's a very minor flaw, not like the whole things was woven wrong :D And I sure didn't spot anything, so only you know :D
> 
> Carrying my LO in a wrap is really something I am looking forward to. How do you enjoy yours?Click to expand...

I know you didn't ask me, but I figured I would answer anyway :haha: 
I LOVE carrying LO in a wrap. I used a moby then a SSC with my son - which was great, but this time I went from the stretchy wrap (boba) to a woven and I love it so much more!! It takes way more time to get the hang of it, but I love how close and secure it feels :cloud9:


----------



## spikey doodle

sun said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but I figured I would answer anyway :haha:

Lol Sun!! We'll let you slide this time :D Thanks for explaining the difference between the woven and the stretchy wrap. I always wondered why there was such a distinction between the 2, but that makes total sense actually.

Now I'm even more excited about it!! Funny thing really, I have never pictured myself pushing a pram...



Fab Pixxie!! Now we just need to see pics :happydance:


----------

